# Neely surprised me today! (The GOOD kind of surprise!)



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I must confess that I had trepidations about entering Poodle Boy in off-leash Level 2 in UKC rally today. (I even offered the judge a preemptive apology for bad behavior.) But I guess the brains are really coming in, and thank goodness UKC allows lots of chatter and cues. 

We took 4th place in our first run with a very respectable 97 (perfect is 100), and first place in the second trial with 100, which turned out to be good enough for High in Trial! First time EVER for me to handle a dog to H.I.T.

We go back tomorrow, but the most we can hope for is a title. It's my debut as a UKC Rally judge. The backup judge will grade our performances and, if we Q, it's a new title, but we won't be in competition with the other exhibitors--and rightly so.

Anyway, when I get the pictures of the gi-normous ribbon, the judge, me, and Neely, I'll share them with you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Marguerite I am thrilled for you and Neely. that is wonderful news and I am sure you will title tomorrow. Also best wishes for your judging debut.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

We did finish the URO2 title today, with a score to spare, both in the 90s. Happy and tired


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That is awesome! How did your first stint at judging go? Congratulations to you and Neely on the title


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> That is awesome! How did your first stint at judging go? Congratulations to you and Neely on the title


Actually, judging went pretty well. It was a LONG day, 9 a.m. to 3:30 with a half-hour for lunch, and running my own dog twice, which adds to the chaos. The backup judge judged my runs and we were only eligible for points and titles, which is as it should be. Frequently, when I judge CDSP obedience, I'll take one trial and another judge with take the other one each day.

I only had to reverse myself once--I marked luring as an NQ when it should have been points off. That made the exhibitor happy and surprised--she wasn't the one who pointed out the error. Not sure who did, but likely the backup judge--the trial secretary is also a judge, so I wasn't floundering on my own, I could get a quick ringside consult. I wasn't sure even that reversal would save her run, but 77 is passing!

I'm still waiting for the facility owner to have a chance to get the pictures together to send to me ... she's very busy, of course, and likes to tweak the pictures in the computer before sharing them.

Thanks for asking!
Marguerite


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I was wondering too about how judging went, so I am glad to hear it was a good experience. That is a long day! I judge lots of matches, but we tend to spell each other much of the time. I think I would have a hard time remaining focused for such a long stint!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I was wondering too about how judging went, so I am glad to hear it was a good experience. That is a long day! I judge lots of matches, but we tend to spell each other much of the time. I think I would have a hard time remaining focused for such a long stint!


You're right! Focus can be a problem--I find it a bigger problem the better the teams are--it's like, "Did I fall asleep?"


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't have the "official" picture of me, Neely, and the judge--and I don't want to badger the facility owner/photographer, who only recently moved her mother to a care facility. She has more things to worry about than emailing me a picture. 

So I took a snapshot of Neely with his bling this morning.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is wonderful Marguerite!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> That is wonderful Marguerite!


Thanks! 

Now it's your turn! ?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am keeping my fingers crossed. Wine Country is only a week away. I need to put my ring gates and jumps back in my car and work her outside over the next few days. Keep encouraging me Marguerite. I am hoping Lily will give us a UD for Christmas, as she did for her CDX.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed. Wine Country is only a week away. I need to put my ring gates and jumps back in my car and work her outside over the next few days. Keep encouraging me Marguerite. I am hoping Lily will give us a UD for Christmas, as she did for her CDX.


What a thoughtful dog she is, giving you such gifts on major holidays. Tell her that Columbus Day and Halloween are holidays, too!

Neely and I are going to Beltsville, MD, next weekend to play in AKC. Beginner Novice is only offered Saturday, and the judge is the same as for Rally Novice (we're entered both days), so at least I don't have to worry about ring conflicts.

It's about a 2-hour drive, but we run late morning and early afternoon, so it could be worse.

Good luck at Wine Country! Give us a report, and I hope it's wonderful!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

*Pictures, finally.*

Here are the pictures from last weekend featuring Saturday's judge Robert Wolf and Sunday's backup judge Joan Klingler. Both allowed me to apprentice under them to become a UKC Rally judge.

Oh ... I really am capable of standing up straight, but Neely is so excitable that I was hanging onto his collar.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*myhplank*: *Congratulations *to you and Neely!:whoo: Your accomplishments and good sportsmanship are so admirable. :clap2:You two earned those lovely winning smiles you're wearing! :cheers2: Neely looks terrific, so happy and athletic. You deserve to be very proud! roud:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes a BIG congratulations to you and Neely.. How exciting!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

*Another update*

Neely finished his Beginner Novice title on Saturday, and added a leg toward Rally Novice, but the foolish handler missed a sign on Sunday. Phooey! And no one to blame but myself.

I'm ready to mail an entry for trials at the end of November. In the meantime I might try him out in Open in CDSP Obedience in October, since more chatter is permitted than in AKC and UKC. (I get free runs as trial secretary--I'm not sure I'd pay for the experiment. )


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Where are you thinking of going at the end of November? Thanksgiving cluster perhaps? I will be there, if you go we will have to meet up.

So I almost missed a sign last year at the Thanksgiving cluster. I would have shot myself if I hadn't realized in the nick of time since it was my RAE2 title leg. I went past a 360 right, realized just before I got to the next sign and turned 180 to go back to the circle and because I was facing the wrong way ended up doing a 360 left! Lily got a 100, I got a 90, but at least we didn't NQ for having missed the sign! Isn't that frustrating to do that though? I have a friend who does lots of rally (she also went to nationals) and I've seen her do that once. She had such a disappointed look on her face when she realized what she had done, but it was too late, she had already started the next sign.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm planning to go to the rally trials at Point of Rocks, MD, on Friday Nov. 28 (two trials that day). Host club is the Catoctin Kennel Club. Not sure it qualifies as a "cluster," and I couldn't quickly find where or when the one you mean is being held.

A trainer friend says one of her students will be there at her first trials so I aim to shepherd her about if she needs it.

M


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I meant the Thanksgiving Cluster at West Springfield, MA the weekend before. It is a very big show with conformation (about 20 rings), obedience and rally (4 rings obedience, 1 for rally) and a four ring agility trial. It is quite a scene in multiple buildings and usually great shopping.

That is so nice of you to help your friend's student get through her first trial. I will be mentoring my mom and her boy through rally novice A this weekend.


----------

